# CX-1 Finally !!



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sure anyone whose read my threads the past year knows the issues I've been through with my LBS and ordering a CX-1; it's been a nightmare. Colnago got involved a couple months ago and it's taken me 2.5 months to come up with the money the first LBS STOLE, but today I went out and bought my CX-1. There was one issue, the LBS that Veltec sent my CX-1 to decided to sell the SRAM Red tires / Wheels and they were also $1550 higher than the agreed upon price 2.5 months ago, but since the wheel set was missing they dropped the price $1500 and I went ahead and bought ... I know I maybe stupid, but I've been waiting a year and six months for this damn bike to show up and my heart was set on having it. So $4000 for everything minus the wheel set !! Damn it !! 

Meanwhile I'm looking for a good set of wheels for her now. I am kind of ok with the fact that I didn't get the SRAM Red S60 set because now I can save for what I really wanted on it; ZIPP 404s !!! 

By the way, does anyone know where I can get ZIPP 404s at a great price? AND WILL They support my fat butt at 175 pounds???


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats on your new bike


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just destroyed a Zipp 404 in a race this morning, so when you find a good place with good prices on Zipp's, let me know.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> I just destroyed a Zipp 404 in a race this morning, so when you find a good place with good prices on Zipp's, let me know.



Holy Cow that scares me!! Are they strong wheels? I am 175 pounds and kind of scared to buy the ZIPP 404s due to my weight. Do you think maybe Fulcrum Race 1 would be a better wheel choice?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

g8keyper said:


> Holy Cow that scares me!! Are they strong wheels? I am 175 pounds and kind of scared to buy the ZIPP 404s due to my weight. Do you think maybe Fulcrum Race 1 would be a better wheel choice?


Don't be too scared. I weigh in the 140's and cracked a 303 in 2007 after hitting a couple of potholes.

Today's disaster was my own stupidity. I had a pedal strike in the fastest corner of the course, which caused the rear wheel to jump out to the left. I was able to control the fishtail and road it out, but in doing so, the rear tubular blew out which caused it to roll off the rim, and the rim itself was grating across the asphalt. Didn't lose any skin, but it is going to cost me a new rim, which I will gladly take over hitting the deck.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Dang Fabsroman! Good to hear that you're okay. Always better to damage equipment instead of yourself.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrads on the CX-1. You will like it. 

I've had good luck with used Zipps from ebay. I have some 303s, tubulars with a fairly high spoke count that I ride as my training wheels. Had em about 3 yrs now and who knows how old they were when I got them on ebay for $350 for the pair! I have replaced the spokes recently and done new bearings in the rear. I weigh 165-170 and do lots of miles on crappy roads.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Congrads on the CX-1. You will like it.
> 
> I've had good luck with used Zipps from ebay. I have some 303s, tubulars with a fairly high spoke count that I ride as my training wheels. Had em about 3 yrs now and who knows how old they were when I got them on ebay for $350 for the pair! I have replaced the spokes recently and done new bearings in the rear. I weigh 165-170 and do lots of miles on crappy roads.


There is a huge difference between training on wheels and racing on wheels. Most of the time, while racing, there is nowhere to go to avoid a pothole because you have people all around you. While training, even while I am out with teammates and/or friends, there is usually room around me and most of the guys point out the big holes. I think wheels take a beating in races versus training. The only time I ruined a wheel while training was when I was 17 years old and drafting a truck at 50 mph. I was in the middle of the road, which I wasn't very familiar with, and I blew out both tires and cracked both rims. My face smashed into the stem and both bottles came out, but I kept the bike up somehow. The walk home wasn't too bad either since I was only about 2 miles from home at that point.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Duke249 said:


> Dang Fabsroman! Good to hear that you're okay. Always better to damage equipment instead of yourself.


I agree completely. My wife agrees too. When I was a teenager and extremely poor, I would have felt the opposite. At the breakfast table this morning, my wife said "Well, at least you didn't break the frame". To which I replied, "The frame only cost $650". Her reply, "Then you should have broke the frame and spared the rim".

I'm going to call Zipp tomorrow and see if they can help me out at all on replacing the rim.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> There is a huge difference between training on wheels and racing on wheels. Most of the time, while racing, there is nowhere to go to avoid a pothole because you have people all around you. While training, even while I am out with teammates and/or friends, there is usually room around me and
> 
> most of the guys point out the big holes.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

g8keyper, I'm 175 am my Zipp 404 never let me down.... Don't worry about the weight...


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

I raced 303s in some of our famous dirt road races here in Boulder (the Koppenberg and the Boulder-Roubaix) as well as up Sunshine (hillclimb that ends in dirt) and all over.

granted, I'm a girl and don't weigh very much but I doubt you'll fold up a pair. My major Zipp angst was with the crappy hubs on my 2001 303s, well that plus they were such noodles that even I (a 125 lb chick) could make 'em ghost shift / rub the stays in a sprint. But I'm sure they've massively upgraded the design / stiffness since then. I sold mine in '04 and have been using Zero and American Classic ever since (team sponsors).

so as with anything ymmv. I've seen some awfully big guys on Zipps tho. If you're that worried about it, get their tougher "CX" / "Clydesdale" build. Besides, if I had to shave a hundred grams off my kit, I'd frankly just skip a sandwich or 2 and make up the diff.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

Zipps Suck!


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to see you hung in there and got that bike. You might want to think about a good aluminum wheelset that you could race or train on (fulcrums, campy, mavic, etc), unless you have your heart set on a pair of Zipps. There are some great deals out there on handbuilt wheels as well. I picked up a set of almost new handbuilt Velocity rims with DT Swiss hubs for 400 bucks. The hubs alone cost about $600 new.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

snoop said:


> Zipps Suck!


Zipps are for triahtlons or time trials. 

I ride Reynolds for road.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

bertoni said:


> Glad to see you hung in there and got that bike. You might want to think about a good aluminum wheelset that you could race or train on (fulcrums, campy, mavic, etc), unless you have your heart set on a pair of Zipps. There are some great deals out there on handbuilt wheels as well. I picked up a set of almost new handbuilt Velocity rims with DT Swiss hubs for 400 bucks. The hubs alone cost about $600 new.



Thanks Bertoni it was a long hard road 15 months to get my CX-1 but I kept my head to the wind and finally got it. I have read lots of posts and tend to agree with you about getting a good aluminum wheel. The only issue I have at this point is waiting for a good wheel and KNOWING WHAT THE HECK A GOOD DEAL IS!! LOL! I've don't really want to buy used because over you never know if you will get damaged wheels until they arrive and the person has your cash. I'll probably stick to buying retail with wheels and look for good deals on Easton, Fulcrum, etc...

If anyone knows of good deals out there please let me know. My price range is $600.00.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

onefour02 said:


> Zipps are for triahtlons or time trials.
> 
> I ride Reynolds for road.


Zipps can be used for road races and crits. You just need to have deep pockets if you use them. The 303 I cracked in 2007 was from hitting a bunch of potholes during a crit. It was probably over 2 crits worth, with me finally feeling it in the braking in the second crit. I ended up buying a new one and didn't even think about Zipp's crash replacement policy.

Ruining the 404 was pretty much straight up my fault. I had a pedal strike and was able to ride out the fish tail from it, but the tubular tire rolled off the rim and I was riding on the bare carbon. Not too much damage actually, but just enough to make the rim unuseable because the braking lip is uneven. Since I was taking that turn at 30 mph during the race, I'll take the broken rim over me hitting the deck.

I'm going to see if Zipp will replace/repair the rim under their crash replacement policy. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

Get mavic Carbon Cosmic Ultimates stiffest wheel out there,only 1180grams,perfect all round rim depth of 40mm and theyre unbreakable! Also dude why do you have your bars cocked up in the air like that? do you have back trouble? Wanna go fast? get low! lose the mtb stem.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Lord Snoop, I just looked those wheels up and they are $3500; way out of my $600 price range. 

You know you made a great point ... I hadn't noticed the stem being up like that, but it's what the guy at Richardson's Bike Mart put on my bike when he fit the bike to me. I've noticed some discomfort, but figured it was because of a new riding position; that stem may have something to do with it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

g8keyper said:


> Lord Snoop, I just looked those wheels up and they are $3500; way out of my $600 price range.
> 
> You know you made a great point ... I hadn't noticed the stem being up like that, but it's what the guy at Richardson's Bike Mart put on my bike when he fit the bike to me. I've noticed some discomfort, but figured it was because of a new riding position; that stem may have something to do with it.


If that is how the bike was setup after a fitting, I have no idea what they are fitting you for. Personally, it looks like the frame might be a little on the small side for you since they have what looks like the max number of spacers on the steerer with a significant rise in the stem and the seatpost is pretty high up. What has me slightly baffled is that the saddle is as far forward as possible. How good are these fitters? Did they come highly recommended to you?

$600 will not even get you a single Zipp rim, much less spokes, nipples, and a hub. You will not be able to find any carbon rim wheels in the $600 range.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

snoop said:


> Zipps Suck!


And how many pairs have you owned ?


John


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

The fitter is named Gary at Richardson Bike Mart in Richardson Tx and he is pretty well known. I did go back in to see him and he made some minor adjustments to the shifters to help reduce / prevent elbow pain. He said he wanted me to ride a few more hundred miles before we turned the stem over and started lowering it; don't know why.

The $600 price tag was the reason I was looking to go aluminum instead of carbon; know I can't afford it at this time, but will save for Christmas 09 deals. 

For now, I was thinking about Easton EA90 SLX because a local shop has the 2008 models on sale for $599 .... thoughts on that buy ??


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> If that is how the bike was setup after a fitting, I have no idea what they are fitting you for. Personally, it looks like the frame might be a little on the small side for you since they have what looks like the max number of spacers on the steerer with a significant rise in the stem and the seatpost is pretty high up. What has me slightly baffled is that the saddle is as far forward as possible. How good are these fitters? Did they come highly recommended to you?
> 
> $600 will not even get you a single Zipp rim, much less spokes, nipples, and a hub. You will not be able to find any carbon rim wheels in the $600 range.


the saddle does look abit forward. maybe a smaller size frame would have worked better.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to the shop yesterday and checked everything out just to be sure. It's a size 54 frame and according to measurements taken prior to ordering the bike I needed to be on a 53.75 so we went to the 54 because it was as close as we could get. Further adjustments will be made as needed. I do appreciate the input because although I've been riding a good while now (2 Years) I am not good at noticing fit issues yet. I do listen to my body and if I feel pain here or there I tell the fitting guy (Gary) and he makes small changes to hopefully help.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

snoop said:


> Get mavic Carbon Cosmic Ultimates stiffest wheel out there,only 1180grams,perfect all round rim depth of 40mm and theyre unbreakable! Also dude why do you have your bars cocked up in the air like that? do you have back trouble? Wanna go fast? get low! lose the mtb stem.


Those bars aren't that high. If your more comfortable, you will be fast.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice bike!!!

but: head tube is too short, no need for setback post. 
should have shop give you next frame size up on their dime or go EPS or C50 as there are more size considerations or another maker for that matter, like Look 585 Optimum. 

reason i say this is, cx-1 has short chainstays, and all your weight has shifted back, 3cm+ spacers and another 2cm of rise on stem. no WAY in hell is that bike going to handle the way it is supposed to.. 

yes, the shop made it fit, but that does not mean it is the proper fit to your age, riding style and flexibility.

get another fitter or another perspective..

just my lousy opinion.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Bike is feeling good so far and we're turning the stem over this next week. Overall, I feel more strength on this bike and think it's because it's making me more efficient. 

New custom wheels were put on the bike today by Joe Young Wheels: 

DT Swiss RR 1.1
DT Swiss 240 Hubs Front & Back
DT Swiss Competition Spokes

Test ride tomorrow to compare to past rides ... wish me luck.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> The only time I ruined a wheel while training was when I was 17 years old and drafting a truck at 50 mph. I was in the middle of the road, which I wasn't very familiar with, and I blew out both tires and cracked both rims. My face smashed into the stem and both bottles came out, but I kept the bike up somehow. The walk home wasn't too bad either since I was only about 2 miles from home at that point.


You were 2 miles from home and not familiar with the road? :blush2:


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

g8keyper said:


> I went to the shop yesterday and checked everything out just to be sure. It's a size 54 frame and according to measurements taken prior to ordering the bike I needed to be on a 53.75 so we went to the 54 because it was as close as we could get. Further adjustments will be made as needed. I do appreciate the input because although I've been riding a good while now (2 Years) I am not good at noticing fit issues yet. I do listen to my body and if I feel pain here or there I tell the fitting guy (Gary) and he makes small changes to hopefully help.


If the setup on the pic is right than you are a candidate for custom geometry. By the saddle position you need shorter top-tube, and by the bars position you need longer head tube (higher bike). Those two claims are in contradiction because one means you need bigger and other smaller frame.
Actually your setup is so strange that I really think you messed something up and don't have good fit on the bike, recheck it once more.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

+1 on the wheels. I think you will really like them.


----------

